
Leading Berlin Fintechs - Berlin-Fintches
http://www.berlin-fintechs.com/
======
Berlin-Fintches
Hi guys!

We've collected leading Berlin fintechs in one place, with a focus on
providing companies overviews from a candidate perspective. It's a first MVP
so I'm more than happy to hear comments regarding what could be improved,
especially in terms of what kind of other relevant content could be added.

Thanks for the feedback :)

------
longfortech
Very nice website and concept. Not being from Germany and looking for a
startup job in Berlin, I find it helpful that most information is in English.
For me it would be nice to have some additional information from an employee's
perspective.

